# need help



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i am really interested in getting into coyote hunting and i am getting my license in july so i will be able to get out alot more , but the gun i have right now which i bought for a deer rifle is a .270 win and i shot a coyote with it and really messed it up and i was looking at getting a handi rifle or any other type of cheaper single shot in either a .243 or a .223 but i would rather get a .243 but i am always open minded so i would like to know if this is a good choice or should i look at something else. thanks :sniper:


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

also was wondering max range for a 243 , and yes i am confident shooting 200 - 300 plus my longest shot i can think of i will need to shoot will be about 400 yds , is the 243 still effective at that range.


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

Popular calibers are .223, .22-250, .204, etc. Do a search and you'll find endless threads about which is the "better" caliber for coyotes.

Good luck.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i know that the smaller calibers are better for coyote , but i wanted a more versatile gun that i could use on deer also , becasue i dont want to have a gun that is only good for one animal , is this a good idea or should i just designate one for coyote and be done with it , if so i will get a .223 thanks


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

243--nuff said!!!!


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> 243--nuff said!!!!


Amen to that.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

are there any other good single shots besides the handi rifle


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ruger #1 or tompson center.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Coyotes only....223. Coyotes & deer....243.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i don't get the 'all around versitile' rifle. i mean i just don't understand why anyone would pass up a great excuse to get another rifle! :lol:


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you'd be happy with the .243


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I use my 243 for everything because I can't afford another gun


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

moneyshot27 said:


> i don't get the 'all around versitile' rifle. i mean i just don't understand why anyone would pass up a great excuse to get another rifle! :lol:


yep but im only 16 and have bought 3 guns within 5 or 6 months a shotgun , a savage .270 and a 50 cal flintlock , plus what i already own and im just lookin for one more gun to complete my inventory for coyote and ill be set for a while till i see that special gun that makes me drool but for now i really like the handi rifle . :beer:


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

what about a .308 , is this a good yote rifle


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

I you're looking at the single shots, Go with the Encore, or Encore Pro Hunter. Any Encore barrel is interchangable. If you go with the Handi-Rifle and want another barrel for it, you will have to have the action sent in and each new barrel fitted specifically for your gun.

Yes, the Encore costs a little more, but well worth it in my opinion. I have 3 barrels for mine and thinking on the next. Can pick them up at Cabela's or Bass Pro, slap em on, sight em in, and go hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

308 is accurate, and a good size, but a little big for Coyote. Stay away from the Handi rifle. If you are set on a single shot go TC or Ruger. 243 or smaller


----------



## yote*hunter (Mar 1, 2009)

You would be good with either, although most people perfer the .223 for coyote hunting, you would be fine with the .243. Since you already have a .270, you don't need another deer rifle, but go with what you are comfortable with.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd say go with a 204, 223, or 250. You already have a .270 for deer hunting so what would the need for a .243 be? If you would rather have a .243 than a smaller caliber be my guest. The main part is that you like your rifle not what others say you should do.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

are there foxes around, do you **** hunt, varmits, the 243 may not be the most versatile after all, plus you already have a 270, so its not like you need it to be able to shoot deer


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

i have a 223 nef survivor model, (similar to the handi rifle just different stock)and it is a very nice shooting lil gun, 1/2" groups at 100 yards. also if its just a coyote gun the 223 works well, deer and yote....deffinatly a 243 or 6mm(.244), you can find varmit loads for these as well as deer loads. :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> 308 is accurate, and a good size, but a little big for Coyote. Stay away from the Handi rifle. If you are set on a single shot go TC or Ruger. 243 or smaller


With a tailored load, on average, I dont think the .308 does much more damage than a .243.

One of the WORST fur guns ive ever seen was a buddies .243. Suprisingly, most of the .308 killed dogs ive seen have shown little damage, definatly no more than most .243 kills ive seen.

But a .243 cant be beat for versatility. My motto is damage schmamage, tis best to err on the large side. Ive seen plenty of damaged dogs from .223's and .22-250's as well.


----------

